# Oceantime - Ocean City, MD



## ocowner (Jan 1, 2009)

So I haven't received my statement for the 2009 annual fee yet, and check out the website for Defender Resorts to get a phone number and call tomorrow about what the status is.  Well, it doesn't appear Oceantime is included anymore in their list of managed resorts.  I haven't received any notice of a mgmt co. change, or when the statements will be mailed, by whom, or when they are due.  Has anyone else?


----------



## liborn2 (Jan 2, 2009)

I had the same concern..so I called Defenders and a very polite person stated they are not the managing agent anymore..that a new company would be taking over on Jan. 1st..Paradise Properties located in Ocean City MD..
they gave me a phone number which on Dec. 31st I was able to talk with Fred and he said the maint fees bills will be going out the end of the week..I was hoping to receive it today.but no luck..the problem was that Defenders would not turn over any of the information until Dec. 31st before they could receive owner information  etc...What surprised me was that the board did not have this info??? And the board could not send out a notices to all owners???
I owe two weeks..one of which is week 3..and I attempted to deposit with RCI..
but still pending until the maint. fee is paid..now it really will be a dog deposit..and hope they still accept it while I sit and wait for the maint. bill..
Better communications between the board and its owners would have helped here.  I'll be looking for the Postal Carrier Saturday so I can quickly mail the check. Good Luck.


----------



## gumbow719 (Jan 17, 2009)

*OCEANTIME BIG INCREASE ON MAINTENANCE FEES 588 to 715*

As stated again MY ERROR Wrong resort  Oceantime fees are $370 for 2009. I also own at The Waves next door to Oceantime fees jumped from $588 to $715...Please accept my apologies
Bill in BelAir
Bill in BelAir, Md


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 17, 2009)

*Ocean Time*

Has anyone else received their statement
with the correct amount for maint. fees ?


----------



## ocowner (Jan 17, 2009)

Is there a corrected amount?  I got my bill right after the new year (soon after my original post) and it was $370, due on 1/31.  It's never been as high as $588, now up to $715?  Bill in BA, are you referencing the correct resort?  Or, should I be watching the mail for bad news...


----------



## liborn2 (Jan 17, 2009)

I received my maint fee bill two weeks ago. and it only went up slightly..
$370 for 2009 and nothing attached with other information..
Could it be the fees will be determined to the week you own?
that high demand week will cost more? Just thinking if maybe thats the plan.
How long ago did you receive this info regarding $715 dues?


----------



## gumbow719 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Oops I am sorry maintenace fees are just $370 My Error*

Hello, Everyone MY ERROR I am sorry.. Oceantime are just $370 We also own next door at THE WAVES THAT went from $588 or so to $715 for reasons that aging owners fixed income so remaining owners burden the increase for those that do not pay.
Again I am sorry
Bill in BelAir


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 17, 2009)

*Ocean Time*

_
mbender10 - liborn2  _

Does the statement say what company took over
Would you please post or pm me the new manage
ment phone number to call in order to pay my fees 

Thanks


----------



## liborn2 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Info requested.*

Marty..sorry to hear they missed the mailing to you..
but here is what I received:
2009 Maintenance fee: $370 per interval
Make check payable to Ocean Time Condominium
Mail to:  Ocean Time Condominium, Inc.
            c/o Paradise Properties, Inc.
            12505 Coastal Hwy, Suite #11
            Ocean City, MD 21842
The 2009 fees will be due on or before January 31st. Late charges if not received by Feb. 15, 2009.

Other info:  Paradise Properties Inc has been selected to manage our property.
Check in/Out:  12505 Coastal Hwy, Suite 11, Ocean City MD 21842
(125th St (bayside) in the Bank of Delmarva building, ground floor west entrance). Office hrs:  Mon, Tues, Thurs, Sat: 9am - 5pm
                               Friday: 9am-10pm
Contact:  410 250-1111 (office and emergency number)
                          1114 fax
Fred C. Wetzelberger, President, who managed our property previously for many years..you might remember him.
Hope this helps.


----------



## forfun (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if ALL the units have been refurburished?  I was there in March 2008 and although I enjoyed the new fireplace, would have rather been walking on new carpet and sitting on new furniture.

Just wondering


----------



## liborn2 (Jan 31, 2009)

*update*

Here's what they sent the owners
The board has approved contracts to paint all interiors, re-carpet and purchase new sofas, chairs, window treatments and spreads.  The work is expected to be completed by the end of week 14.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 13, 2009)

*Ocean Time Maintenance Fees*

The 2009 Fees will be due on or before January 31, 2009 
* 10% Late Charge if not Received by February 15, 2009

Paradise Properties is not accepting Credit Card 
Payments for Ocean Time Maintenance Fees....


----------

